

Four Ways Men Stunt Women's Careers Unintentionally - cq
http://acceptableparity.blogspot.com/2011/10/four-ways-men-stunt-womens-careers.html
A re-framing of the commonly held belief that "women don't get ahead b/c they don't act like dudes".
======
burgerbrain
I would not call this an example of constructive dialog.

